# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Enclosure of the month competition entries August 2011

## Whistly

Enter your photos for the August enclosure of the month here. Congratulations to JimO for winning the July competition, his photo can be viewed on the homepage. 
Entries will close Monday 15th August, good luck to all.

----------


## Kisa

Looks like I'll have to enter my big build for next month's competition. Oh well! I can't wait to be a part of this, it was an awesome idea.  :Smile:  And congrats to JimO for winning!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ViperJr

Can you enter the competition with the same tank two times, if you did not win?

----------


## DonLisk

Sure, you can enter any photo.  I'll probably submit the same viv but re-shoot some pics.

----------


## IrishRonin

So where do you submit your photo? Do you just link it to this thread?

----------


## ViperJr

> So where do you submit your photo? Do you just link it to this thread?


Indeed, just link it here.

----------


## Whistly

Just enter your photo in this thread tell us what it is and it will go to a poll. 
Yes you can enter the same photo again if it hasn't won.

----------


## IrishRonin

Well Im not real happy about the photo quality, and the date is wrong but my camera isn't working right so it will have to do. Its a 60g corner tank (triangle) let me know if the link doesn't work

----------


## DonLisk

Hi IrishRonin
    Here is a great thread on taking pics.   Big thing, a tri-pod since the slightest movement reduced detail and straight on shots are easier when shooting through glass.

http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...ps-tricks.html

----------


## Tripe46

This is my buddy's viv that I helped setup.  It's his first crack at a big viv with the spray foam background on all sides but the front and it came out awesome.  The rock feature on the right side is actually a trickling waterfall with a pool at the top and bottom, I will try for a better picture.

----------


## JimO

I just wanted to say thanks to for all the kind words both on the threads and in PMs about the viv.  I'm still trying to figure out the new site and didn't realize my photo was selected until last night.

For those who sent guest PMs with questions, I somehow deleted all my messages.  So, I'm not ignoring you.  Please re-send your questions and I'd be happy to answer them.  Better yet, sign up as a member and it is even easier to exchange PMs.

----------


## DonLisk

> Well Im not real happy about the photo quality, and the date is wrong but my camera isn't working right so it will have to do. Its a 60g corner tank (triangle) let me know if the link doesn't work


Java Moss?

----------


## IrishRonin

No its actually scottish moss

----------


## Whistly

Bump come on people 2 photos isn't enough.

----------


## Whistly

Bump more photos. Everyone who entered last time can enter with the same photo, so PLEASE people more photos.

----------


## VicSkimmr

18x18x24 - Houses 2 Ranitomeya imitator intermedius

----------


## ViperJr

Vic, you should take the same photo but with the fancontroller visible. Such a baller build  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonLisk

I'll put in an updated photo of my 15 Vertical since the plants are growing in nicely.

*15 Dart Vertical*

----------


## FrogFever

Twin Tens.
My newest project(s). 
Houses 4 juvenile vents and 2 juvenile tinc cobalts.

----------


## DonLisk

Bump....  come on, you know you have a pic you want to share

----------


## Reptilelife

New to frogs just got into it about a month ago but this is my terrarium!

----------


## DonLisk

Very nice Reptilelife.  Lots of climbing and perching spots and great leaf coverage.

----------


## SludgeMunkey

I'll hold off this month, but get ready for September, I got a doozy build going here for ya'll...

----------


## LilyPad

The lower half of my 35 gal hex gray tree frog tank

----------


## kueluck

:Big Grin:  I wasn't going to enter, but what the heck, why not.  20 gal for 2 Gray Tree Frogs, eventually just one, I'm hoping for a female.

----------


## LilyPad

> I wasn't going to enter, but what the heck, why not.  20 gal for 2 Gray Tree Frogs, eventually just one, I'm hoping for a female.


The males have the prettiest call though!!  Beautiful enclosure.

----------


## blood4eva69

Kueluck What kind of moss is that groing in your tank's floor? Nice tank by the way.

----------


## FrogFever

[QUOTE=kueluck;69650] :Big Grin:  I wasn't going to enter, but what the heck, why not.  20 gal for 2 Gray Tree Frogs, eventually just one, I'm hoping for a female.
[/QUOTE

I like that tree trunk. Is that just cork wood? And what kind of moss do you have growing there?

----------


## bshmerlie

For anyone who's ever thought about dividing one tank into two halves....here's my Leuc tank.  One side is for standard Leucs the other side is for banded Leucs.

----------


## LilyPad

I like that a lot Cheri.  My brother has a 90 gallon that I thought about dividing in half.  One side for the spring peepers and the other side for the toadlets.

----------


## kueluck

Thanks for the encouraging comments.  All but the two house plants came from the woods in my back yard, since that is where the frogs came from I figure it's safe.  We don't use pesticides and chemicals in our yard and neither do the neighbors.  I've also had this tank going for about a month now and the frogletts won't move into this for a couple of months yet.  Right now they are in a gal container until I see them eat, then they will move to a 10 gal, then onto the 20.  I'm not sure what kind of moss it is, but there are different kinds.  I wanted to add texture and color since I figure if I was to be cooped up I would want some variety.

----------


## DonLisk

Cheri, that Exo is awesome.  Great job on the build.  I'm gonna pack up my stuff and move in with you.  Have a whole room we can great stuff and fill with substrate?

----------


## bshmerlie

> Cheri, that Exo is awesome. Great job on the build. I'm gonna pack up my stuff and move in with you. Have a whole room we can great stuff and fill with substrate?


LOL...I decided to use this tank for the photo contest because how often do you ever see a divided tank in a contest?  Over the years people have asked how to do them that was part of the reason why I did this build.  It was definately more challenging to do especially getting the divider perfectly snug around the lid and the vent below the doors.

----------


## DonLisk

> LOL...I decided to use this tank for the photo contest because how often do you ever see a divided tank in a contest?  Over the years people have asked how to do them that was part of the reason why I did this build.  It was definately more challenging to do especially getting the divider perfectly snug around the lid and the vent below the doors.


So, how many feet of 1/4 tuning you have running thru that closet anyway ;-)
    I love the way you did the misting nozzles on this tank.  Looks so clean.

----------


## nos187

3 imitators living in here

----------


## artangel86

Here is mine. I have 2 tiny froglets (not sure yet what kind of frog) in this habitat. I just put the habitat up about 2 weeks ago so it still could use some work  :Smile:

----------


## ViperJr

Not sure what kind of frogs..? You need to find that out ASAP, seriously. This is not acceptable when housing frogs. There are as many different terrarium setups as there are frog species. Is it semi-aquatic? Is it a tree frog? Is it a walking toad? Is it a dart frog? And even when you find out it's a tree frog for example, it's still different setup depending on which tree frog.

I am sorry if I sound harsh, but it is just to make sure your frogs are healthy.

----------


## Whistly

Bump entries close in a few days

----------


## Lacibeth

> Not sure what kind of frogs..? You need to find that out ASAP, seriously. This is not acceptable when housing frogs. There are as many different terrarium setups as there are frog species. Is it semi-aquatic? Is it a tree frog? Is it a walking toad? Is it a dart frog? And even when you find out it's a tree frog for example, it's still different setup depending on which tree frog.
> 
> I am sorry if I sound harsh, but it is just to make sure your frogs are healthy.


Artangel asked for identification in this thread.  Unfortunately, we couldn't reach a conclusion:
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...ification.html

----------


## ViperJr

> Artangel asked for identification in this thread.  Unfortunately, we couldn't reach a conclusion:
> http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...ification.html


After reading the thread I understand that the species was probably determined, or close to anyway. I did not know about this thread, therefore I was quite baffled by the post here. Ecxuse me Artangel if I sounded mean, that was not my intention. My apoligizies.

----------


## artangel86

I am not easily offended so no worries  :Smile:  I do know however that they are so tiny as of right now and it makes it very difficult sometimes to find them in their habitat :P haha. They are about the size of my ring finger nail lol.

----------


## DonLisk

*August voting is happening now so please post your new entries for the Septemner contest here:
http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...er-2011-a.html*

----------

